# Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Dear Experts,

Today I saw a notice in below link:

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

what does that mean? I lodged for Visa type 489 on 29th March, which I understand in Priority group 4. Should take 3 months. But as per the notice it may go beyond July. Am I right?

I was planning to process the PCC because sometimes it takes about 1 month to issue, especially from the rural areas. If I wait for the CO to ask for the PCC, who gives only 28 days to submit, I may fail to submit the PCC on time. But now I got confuse, will the CO assign on time? 

Waiting for a valued experty's suggestion.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

If you've already lodged your application you van go for PCC


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

bossshakil said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Today I saw a notice in below link:
> 
> ...


You better apply for PCC once you lodge the visa because it's takes time in some countries. Also, if you have submit all required documents including PCC & medical, you'll get a direct grant


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a similar question. I am currently in Australia on 457, applied for 189 on 29th March. Getting PCC and then medicals done. My 457 is going to expire in 3 kinths, would this notice affect me in getting the grant before that?


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

it_guy said:


> I have a similar question. I am currently in Australia on 457, applied for 189 on 29th March. Getting PCC and then medicals done. My 457 is going to expire in 3 months, would this notice affect me in getting the grant before that?


Experts, please help with your replies...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

it_guy said:


> Experts, please help with your replies...


NO issues


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> If you've already lodged your application you van go for PCC


Problem is that the IED is set as per the validity of the PCC. So if I issue the PCC now and CO is assigned after July, then I shall get at least 3 months of less IED date, which is actually important to me.

My question is, what does the notice mean? Does it mean that they will not assign any CO before July, or they will pause everything before July. If they process my docs, and just wait until July to assign a CO then the CO will grant Visa within 15-20 days (if everything is OK). But if they do not work at all then the CO will assign not before September (considering at least 2 months).


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

If the CO is to be assigned towards July/Aug you can go for PCC around the same time. If you don't submit one before CO assignment, the CO would then give you 4 weeks time to get one, if you fail to get one it will create further issues.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> If the CO is to be assigned towards July/Aug you can go for PCC around the same time. If you don't submit one before CO assignment, the CO would then give you 4 weeks time to get one, if you fail to get one it will create further issues.


But, in some acceptable scenarios you will be able to extend submission time such as your partner is pregnant & wants to delay medical test until delivery.


----------



## gurminder_grewal (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello SL Vicky !

Can I ask why did it took 2 yrs for your EOI approval? or is it typo?


----------

